# any other dollmakers here?



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I'm not soliciting, I am busy enough.  but I love dolls, so I love to create them. I don't use patterns, they are always my own designs. just wondered if I had any fellow dollmakers here. I've sold them online for a few years now, and a couple stores. here's a couple of my more recent. in the cooler months I boost the sewing machine into high gear. sooo...new ones in the making! 
(if I can only upload one pic at a time ..pokey dial-up ya know....then I'll post another pic in the 'reply') 
if there are fellow dollmakers, I'd love to see your 'babies'!  









one of my 'old folks'


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

this was one of my favorites...'Hildy'. lol


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

What fantastic characters  I envy people who can make unique dolls. Thanks for sharing your talent with up!


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, they are great. I did make a type of old fashioned "Little House on the Prairie" doll. I liked doing it but they didn't sell a lot at craft shows so I got discouraged and stopped making them. They were really cute. I used a pattern, but learned how to make extra outfits for them. All my friends and family got one. I will have to take pics and post them.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

crazygoatgal said:


> Wow, they are great. I did make a type of old fashioned "Little House on the Prairie" doll. I liked doing it but they didn't sell a lot at craft shows so I got discouraged and stopped making them. They were really cute. I used a pattern, but learned how to make extra outfits for them. All my friends and family got one. I will have to take pics and post them.


ohhhh..don't get discouraged! have you tried selling online, like on etsy? I'd love to see them.  a Little House on the Prairie type doll just sounds wonderful.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those dolls are great. You are talented indeed.

Angie


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

thanks. I've made so many...and many I had a VERY hard time parting with. seems when you create something, it kind of becomes a part of you. sound silly? probably. but true none the less.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Those are awesome!! I have made a few dolls, I haven't been able to do much sewing lately but with winter coming,I would love to do more doll making. I made a couple prims, But I gave the ones I made to my dil and dgd.


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thread drift here

is there much of a market for doll furniture?? And how much are the dolls ??


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay, I'm reading backwards here (replied to your 2nd post first). These all are amazing. What characters you've made! And the old man is especially a hoot, love him! :clap:


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

crazygoatgal,
can you tell me where you found your pattern for your rag doll/little house type 
I would love to make a few for the dgd's,, Thanks


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Watcher48 said:


> Thread drift here
> 
> is there much of a market for doll furniture?? And how much are the dolls ??



http://www.easywoodprojects.com/dollfurniture.htm

Take a look at that stuff. If you can sell to the American Girl folks, you probably could get a good price. (American Girl dolls are aboutr $82 each).

The size of bed for mamita's dolls might be different, so that would factor in.

And maybe a bit less ornate and more 'Little House" with a not quite so much price tag, might break you into selling for those dolls.

Angie


----------

